# Conectar diodos led



## baltimor (Sep 17, 2007)

Tengo que hacer un montaje y conectar 40 diosos led de alta luminosidad. Los voy a alimentar con una fuente de 12V y 15 A.
¿Sera suficiente? me podeis pasar algun esquema del conexionado.
Gracias

Saludos     Andres


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2007)

Ingresa en este calculador tus datos
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

Source voltage = 12
Diode forward voltage = 2 (Depende del color y tipo de led)
Diode forward current = 20 (Valor de corriente de led)
Number of LEDs in your array = 40 (Los diodos que quieres prender)
Luego apreta en design my array


----------



## totung (Sep 18, 2007)

hey amigo    FOGONAZO    esa es una muy buena respuesta que nos ayudara a diseñar nuestros circuitos con LED  8)  y sobre todo a los que vamos empezando   FELICIDADES


----------



## baltimor (Sep 18, 2007)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo este enlace es una pasada me lo da todo echo

Saludos        Andres


----------



## acobri (Feb 9, 2010)

Excelente aporte foganzo........ saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 9, 2010)

es basicamente...lo mismo que hacemos todos a mano y cabeza cuando tenemos que hacer un array o matriz de  led's...

si tenemos 12volts y cada led consume 3, es obvio que son 4 en serie mas el resistor...

y bueno...

pero muy buena pagina


----------



## potemkin (Feb 9, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ingresa en este calculador tus datos
> http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz
> 
> Source voltage = 12
> ...



Hola.
Estoy empezando recientemente en la electrónica, y tengo una duda respecto a esto, a ver si me podéis ayudar.
He metido esos datos en la aplicación, y la primera solución que da son 6 diodos en serie con una resistencia de 1 ohm.
El caso es que haciendo cálculos no me sale ya que, si cada led consume 2V x6 = 12V, no quedaría tensión para la resistencia (0V) que dividido 1 ohm, no me da nada de intensidad (lógicamente). Por otro lado si multiplico la resistencia (1 ohm) por la intensidad que esperan los leds (0,02 A) me da una caída de tensión en la resistencia de 0,02V.
Después de todo este párrafo la pregunta sería ¿como se hace para calcular el valor de la resistencia cuando la suma de los leds en serie ya suman por si solos el total de la tensión que los alimenta?


----------



## Limbo (Feb 9, 2010)

> ¿como se hace para calcular el valor de la resistencia cuando la suma de los leds en serie ya suman por si solos el total de la tensión que los alimenta?


En teoria si la suma de las caidas de voltaje en los leds es igual al voltaje de la fuente, no se debe poner resistencia (o en teoria no es necesario ponerla), y supongo que lo de 1Ω de resistencia sera porque el programa tiene que poner una resistencia porque así se ha programado, y no puede no poner una resistencia. No sé si lo que digo es correcto pero por lo que entiendo en tu mensaje, es lo que puedo suponer.


----------



## potemkin (Feb 9, 2010)

Pero si no pones ninguna resistencia, la intensidad sería demasiado elevada y fundiría los leds ¿no?


----------



## Limbo (Feb 9, 2010)

Si la resistencia que se debe poner en serie con los leds es: (Voltajefuente - Suma de Vf de los leds) / Ileds
Si la suma de Vf de los leds es igual al Voltaje de la fuente, eso significa que dara cero, y 0 / Iled es igual a 0Ω, asi que.. en principio no pasaria nada (Que me corrijan si lo que digo esta mal).

Prueba una cosa, coge un led y una pila de boton de 3V o dos de 1,5V(En serie) y conecta un led de 3Vf(aproximado) a la pila/s y ya veras que no pasa nada, el led funciona con normalidad. Y si a un led de 3Vf lo conectas a una pila de 1,5V funcionara a medio gas. Yo tambien soy relativamente novato y estas experiencias me sirvieron 

Saludos!
P.D: No me mateis si me equivoco jaja


----------



## potemkin (Feb 9, 2010)

Bueno, pues he hecho la prueba.
El led que he probado es de los de 3mm así que he supuesto que funcionaba a 2V aproximadamente, como no tengo pila de ese voltaje lo he probado primero con una de 1,5V, y encendía pero mínimamente, luego, con 2 en serie prendía mucho mejor y el multímetro dice que estaban pasando unos 36 mA, supongo que excedía los 20 mA esperados por el exceso de tensión. Pero no ha explotado ni nada 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola.

Si tus LEDs son rojos asume un voltaje de 1.8V y haz tu cálculos con este valor.

Suerte. 
Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Nunca se debe conectar LEDs sin una resistencia limitadora.
Se puede conectar LEDs sin resistencisa a pilas de baja capacidad de corriente (tipo botón, como las que se usan el relojes, ya que tiene una caida de voltaje cuando entrega mucha corriente).


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 9, 2010)

claramente explicado...ademas, si colocas la resistencia limitadora, en realidad lo que pasa es que va a fluir menos corriente de la que fluiria sin resistencia.

entonces cada led debera forzadamente consumir menos tension...pero todos van a funcionar igual...

de esta forma...tenemos que asi pongamos una resistencia de 1000Ohms los led's van a encender...con menor intensidad...pero vana a encender...

m,uchas veces la practica difiere de la teoria...eso es lo interesante de las ciencias..

saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 10, 2010)

Por lo que decis imagino que la web esta de los circuitos leds pone una resistencia de 1Ω.
Traducido potemkin: Ponle una resistencia de entre 1 y 10Ω (Si los leds son de 2V) y te funcionara igual.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 10, 2010)

si ustedes disponene de simuladores electronicos en sus computadoras, lo cual es mas que seguro, se van a dar cuenta como enciendne los led's, y cuanta tension cae, y cuanta corriente les queda a cada uno y la potencia que disipa cada uno.

saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 10, 2010)

Hola.

El comportamiento del LED es parecido al de un diodo zéner, es decir, cuando por él pasa una corriente mínima llega a un voltaje que permanecerá más o menos estable dentro de un rango de corriente.

Es muy común que las personas piensen que los LEDs son iguales a los focos o lámparas incandencentes, cosa que no es cierta ya que, si a un foco se le hace pasa más corriente por él, el voltaje en el foco se incremente de manera proporciona como lo indica la ley de Ohm. Esto no ocurre con los LEDs, ya que cuando el LED llega a su voltaje de trabajo, se mantendrá en él, dentro del rango de corriente deteminado por la hoja de datos, siendo la corriente típica de 20mA, en muchos tipos de LEDs, esto no quiere decir que no pueda trabajar con corrientes menores, ya que 10mA hacia arriba el LED tendrá un brillo aceptable (la máxima corriente la da la hoja de datos).

Esta es la razón por la que los LEDs deben tener un limitador de corriente, ya que su voltaje de trabajo no nos dice que corriente fluye por él.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## warloofer (Feb 11, 2010)

Aquí tienes un excel que me hice para calcular las ramas de mi insoladora.
Con él puedes obtener las potencias disipadas, comparar valores con distintas resistencias, voltajes, etc...

Saludos


----------



## lchox (Sep 17, 2011)

Buenas, tengo un par de dudas existenciales que quisiera ver si entiendo bien o no 

1) Según la página que pasó fogonazo, para un array de 3 leds a 12v, de alta intensidad con una caída en c/u de 3.3v y una corriente de 0,02a me dice que tengo que poner una resistencia de 120Ω.
Pero si hayo las cuentas basándome en la ley de Ohm, tengo el vfuente= 12v, vleds= 9,9; entonces vr= 2,1 y calculo el valor haciendo el voltaje sobre la intensidad (2,1 / 0,06) y me da que la resistencia debe ser de 35 (47 si lo llevo a valores normalizados).
Sé que hay diferencia entre la práctica y la teoría, pero ¿tanto es?
Yo probé un array con una r de 120 y otro con una r de 50Ω aprox, con la primera me da una caída de 2,6v en cada led y con la segunda una caída de 3,28v en cada led (pero se calientan un poco). 
Bueno acá la cuestión es ¿Que valor pongo al final? ¿Uno intermedio?

2) Si tengo muchos arrays de leds, ¿Es lo mismo poner una resistencia por cada array, que una general para todos; sacando que requiere mayor potencia de disipación, altera en algo la eficiencia? Adjunto un gráfico que vale más que mil palabras jaja.

PD.: vi que el tema es viejo, pero quizás a alguien se le cruza alguna de estas dudas y la puede resolver más rápido.


----------



## camarohero (Sep 17, 2011)

el arreglo de la segunda parte es totalmete incorrecto
los leds nunca se pondran en paralelo
en fines practicos puede servir, pero no es recomendable


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 18, 2011)

lchox dijo:


> 1) Según la página que pasó fogonazo, para un array de 3 leds a 12v, de alta intensidad con una caída en c/u de 3.3v y una corriente de 0,02a me dice que tengo que poner una resistencia de 120Ω.
> Pero si hayo las cuentas basándome en la ley de Ohm, tengo el vfuente= 12v, vleds= 9,9; entonces vr= 2,1 y calculo el valor haciendo el voltaje sobre la intensidad (2,1 / 0,06) y me da que la resistencia debe ser de 35 (47 si lo llevo a valores normalizados).
> Sé que hay diferencia entre la práctica y la teoría, pero ¿tanto es?
> Yo probé un array con una r de 120 y otro con una r de 50Ω aprox, con la primera me da una caída de 2,6v en cada led y con la segunda una caída de 3,28v en cada led (pero se calientan un poco).
> Bueno acá la cuestión es ¿Que valor pongo al final? ¿Uno intermedio?


segun tengo entendido al poner los led en serie el consumo es el mismo,sino el programa de la pagina esa esta mal
mira lo que me puso en el mismo calculo a mi:

LED en serie / paralelo asistente serie
La serie LED / asistente matriz paralela es una calculadora que le ayudará a diseñar grandes conjuntos de LEDs. La calculadora de LED era grande para los LEDs individuales - pero cuando tienes varios, el asistente le ayudará a organizar en una serie o series combinadas / configuración en paralelo. El asistente determina el valor actual de la resistencia limitadora para cada parte de la matriz y calcula potencia consumida. Todo lo que necesitas saber son las especificaciones de sus LEDs y el número que desea utilizar.

 Fuente de tensión 
 diodo de tensión directa 
 diodo de corriente (mA) 
número de LEDs de la matriz 
de salida Ver como: ASCII  esquemático  diagrama de cableado 
ayuda con los códigos de colores de resistores  


Solución 0: 3 x 1 matriz utiliza 3 LEDs exactamente

12 V	
						R = 120 ohmios
El asistente dice: En la solución 0:
cada una resistencia de 120 ohmios se disipa 48 mW
el asistente cree resistencias 1/4W están muy bien para su aplicación 
en conjunto, todas las resistencias disipan 48 mW
juntos, los diodos se disipan 198 mW
potencia total disipada por la matriz es de 246 mW
la matriz toma la corriente de 20 mA de la fuente.


----------



## Manuel51 (Sep 18, 2011)

Como los leds hay que conectarlos en serie, yo me hice una pequeña hoja de cálculo que da el valor de la resistencia que hay que poner, tanto en ohmios como en watios. Sirve para leds normales y de alto brillo. Si la resistencia es negativa, significa que hay que aumentar la tensión de alimentación o quitar leds de la serie.

Saludos.


----------



## lchox (Sep 18, 2011)

Gracias por las respuestas, me bajé la planilla de Manuel51 y ahi me dió un valor de 60Ω (68 normalizado) para leds de alto brillo. Voy a probar con ese valor a ver que pasa.
Lo de los array no me había dado cuenta de que así como están en la 2º opción quedaban en paralelo, por lo tanto pongo una resistencia por cada array y listo.
Muchas gracias por ayudarme


----------

